# Nubian Buckling and Yearling Doe Critique



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Clyde is our Nubian Buckling he was born 1-9-13 

I really like his legs and I think it'll be fun to see if his topline levels out as he grows, do you have any thoughts about him?

Annie is our Dry Yearling Nubian Doe. Any thoughts about her?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The buck:
Nice, straight toes. Nice rear leg angulation. Withers and chine are nice. Rump is very steep, topline is not level. Needs more body capacity.

The doe:
Topline is pretty great. Could be a little straighter but not bad. Rump is almost perfect. Withers, chine, and brisket is all nice. Rear leg angulation, legs, and toes are all nice. She is really lacking body capacity though. 

As they mature, it will be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm hoping body capacity will increase in the doe when she kids  

Thank you!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i love that doe!


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you! I was delighted to be able to buy her!


----------

